# Ricoh SG7100 DN Error codes



## pixelGB (May 20, 2016)

Hi Everyone, my 1st post so hope someone can help. I have Error codes on my 1 week old Ricoh SG7100DN printer. The codes are SC (93300) SC( 21100) and SC (57001) they are almost certain to be linked with one causing the other to trip. Anyway does anyone know what the codes mean and how to fix them ? Ricoh are due to call me back but i have been waiting for hours now with nothing ! So any help would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## pixelGB (May 20, 2016)

I got the printer sorted, it was a fatal error due to power supply. Old printer returned to Ricoh and new one arrived within 24 hours.


----------



## cecko8527 (Nov 3, 2016)

I have the same problem, but it only shows me (93300) and there is no fix.I changed the small card over the head (HRB) with a new one, but no progress.Can anyone who has encountered this error say how he did it?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Why did you dive under the hood?
Out of warranty, Running non oem ink?


----------



## cecko8527 (Nov 3, 2016)

Be out-of-warranty and is with Chinese inks. I dismantled the printer's head to clean it with isopropyl alcohol because I could not clean it from the menu as many times as I can run the test. After the grubbing procedure, the printer started, but it made this error (sc93300).


----------



## pixelGB (May 20, 2016)

I have since been informed it is an ink viscosity error....the low viscosity shorts out the head....or so i am told...


----------



## cecko8527 (Nov 3, 2016)

In the service menu this error says it is (cp 93300 "HRB fuse blown")


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

You killed a Ricoh. long live a Ricoh.


----------



## cecko8527 (Nov 3, 2016)

On mainboard have one SMD R100 there is the problem.When i replace, printer run normal whitout error.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Hurrah! The Ricohs still alive!! Well done buddy.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just sent my Ricoh 3110dn to the promise-land today


----------



## joudig27 (Mar 10, 2017)

cecko8527 said:


> On mainboard have one SMD R100 there is the problem.When i replace, printer run normal whitout error.


I have the error 57001....did you have the same error? I did all the suggestions on Google and still have the same error....I'm not sure if it's the same as what you had but what is the SMD R100? Where can I purchase? Are you able to HELP me out please? I would really appreciate it


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

joudig27 said:


> I have the error 57001....did you have the same error? I did all the suggestions on Google and still have the same error....I'm not sure if it's the same as what you had but what is the SMD R100? Where can I purchase? Are you able to HELP me out please? I would really appreciate it


The answer to your problem as with all the others here before you is to call the garbage man.

He'll solve your immediate problem. 

If you're still interested in printing sublimation transfers, get a new printer.

Been there myself.


----------



## joudig27 (Mar 10, 2017)

SublimatorToo said:


> The answer to your problem as with all the others here before you is to call the garbage man.
> 
> He'll solve your immediate problem.
> 
> ...


solved that error..then got another one, then another one...still have problems with it...I was looking to make it backup sub printer...

What do you recommend for a good sublimation printer? without spending 2000$ for it?
)


----------



## extramile (Feb 19, 2014)

cecko8527 said:


> On mainboard have one SMD R100 there is the problem.When i replace, printer run normal whitout error.


Hi l seem to be having the same problem error code 57001, could you send an image of the SMD R100. Thank you.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't have this printer, but generally I'd assume 'SMD' stood for Surface Mounted Device and that R100 denotes a 100 ohm resistor.


----------



## tg30 (Apr 27, 2015)

Can you help me locate this fuse... The SMD R100


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Read the above posts...


----------



## magik foto (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello
long time your post been send
can you tell me to find this SMD R100 because i have one Ricoh and 1 sawgrass have the same problems
thanks if you can help me


----------



## visual_candy (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi,


I also have this problem, please could you share a photo of the location of the R100?


Thanks


----------



## MadeinDortmund (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello, I have the same problem with 2 ricoh printers after I tried to clean the printing head. Where is the SMD R100 located? I can't find it anywhere on the board...


----------



## alyjones07 (Sep 13, 2020)

So is there a way to fix the error code 93300??


----------

